# LGDs in subzero temps?



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 10, 2021)

Forgive this nervous Texan, but we have sub-zero temps forecast in a few days. I have three pyr/Anatolian crosses.  I’ve never worried about them in any weather, but we’ve never been below teens. One has classic pyr fur, the other two have long fur but not quite as thick. All have been fine down to 20.  I can put them in an 8x12 shed with a fenced in “yard” (which they will resent me confining them to).  Plenty of pine bedding. Is this a good plan? Other suggestions? They should be fine, right????  Thanks for humoring me....


----------



## Grant (Feb 10, 2021)

The biggest thing is keeping them water.  The dry protected area you described should be fine for them.  I wouldn’t confine them to it.  They know it’s there and will get in the protection if they need it.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 11, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Forgive this nervous Texan, but we have sub-zero temps forecast in a few days. I have three pyr/Anatolian crosses.  I’ve never worried about them in any weather, but we’ve never been below teens. One has classic pyr fur, the other two have long fur but not quite as thick. All have been fine down to 20.  I can put them in an 8x12 shed with a fenced in “yard” (which they will resent me confining them to).  Plenty of pine bedding. Is this a good plan? Other suggestions? They should be fine, right????  Thanks for humoring me....


Yes, they will be perfectly fine. 

Locking them into the smaller area is probably best, but other than that, all good.

Especially since there are three of them. .  If they even think they might be cold, they will just have to pile up... instant Texas summer.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

We have 5 big dogs. 2 Great Pyrenees, 2 Anatolians, 1Great Dane and black Labrador cross. All do fine in inclement weather. One Anatolian stays in the sheep barn and lot at night due to new lambs and prowling bobcats. The other Anatolian stays in the front pasture and has a part of the barn to shelter under. One Pyr stays in her dog house in the back yard and can run up to the back of the sheep lot. The other Pyr has the front yard, but usually jumps the fence to get into the pasture with the Anatolian. The Lab/Dane cross runs the front yard and has the screened front porch with dog beds, but usually prefers to sleep on the ground up by the sheep barn. All 5 work together to do their jobs. All 5 have the choice of shelter and use it if they want to. Everything is coated with ice this morning and dogs are fine.

Don’t lock your dogs in shelter, let them work. They will seek out shelter if they want it. Put a little fat or grease in their food for extra energy to keep warm. I make dog gravy with bacon grease to mix with their kibble, they love it.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 11, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Forgive this nervous Texan, but we have sub-zero temps forecast in a few days. I have three pyr/Anatolian crosses.  I’ve never worried about them in any weather, but we’ve never been below teens. One has classic pyr fur, the other two have long fur but not quite as thick. All have been fine down to 20.  I can put them in an 8x12 shed with a fenced in “yard” (which they will resent me confining them to).  Plenty of pine bedding. Is this a good plan? Other suggestions? They should be fine, right????  Thanks for humoring me....


They'll be fine with a place out of the wind and a dry place to snuggle.   Mine will be the same weather and don't even have a barn to get into, just a small 2 sided run in with a group of sheep to snuggle with.  New lamb out there too.   They are all well equipped to handle cold temps.


----------

